
A Superscalar Out-of-Order x86 Soft Processor for FPGA [pdf] - trygvis
https://tspace.library.utoronto.ca/bitstream/1807/80713/1/Wong_Henry_T_201711_PhD_thesis.pdf
======
trygvis
Thesis URL:
[https://tspace.library.utoronto.ca/handle/1807/80713](https://tspace.library.utoronto.ca/handle/1807/80713)

